# Tattoo Ideas



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I am considering getting a tattoo this summer.
I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or any unique and awesome tattoos of their own to share.
Any SA related tattoos out there?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Liability said:


> Any SA related tattoos out there?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

LOL


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

This will definitely be a hit with the ladies.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I have no advice on what you should get, get whatever moves you. Do not, however, forget to do your research and find a clean shop and good artist. A cheap tattoo is not good, and a good tattoo is not cheap!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't do it they're GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Gonna get this done soonish


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Don't do it they're GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think they're cool. Plus, it's not your body. Let them decorate themselves how they want .

This Is the one I'm going to get at some point...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

If I were to get a tatoo, I would get this:


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's icky!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Some are nice. I like the ones on the back, shoulder, and upper arm. I'm kind of yucked out by guys who have them on their forearm or hands though. It's best not to get tattoos that can't be covered up by a pair of pants and t-shirt.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't get one until you really have an idea of what you want. It's you that has to think of what is so important to you that you would have it tattooed onto your body.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Get the SAS logo on your shoulder.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

Be original and don't get one?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> If I were to get a tatoo, I would get this:


 Can anyone explain why someone would want a tattoo that looks like barbed wire?


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> Can anyone explain why someone would want a tattoo that looks like barbed wire?


Its tribal Brah, you wouldn't understand the sterotype brah.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

If you need inspiration there are plenty of places to look:

fyeahtattoos.com/
http://www.reddit.com/r/tattoos/ 
http://pinterest.com/all/?category=tattoos


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

a tattoo should be a personal depiction of something or someone that you consider important enough to be a permanent mark on your body. please don't get a tattoo for the sake of having one.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

^ Or you could just get that tattoo. No questions asked.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

get a hayao miyazaki dedicated sleeve.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Come up with an original idea. I don't see the fun in copying someone else's tattoo or design. I came up with my own, nice to know I'm the only one with it.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

Choose your tatoo....stick it on your wall for six months, if you get sick of looking at it, its not the picture you want on your skin for life.


----------



## Nutreve (Jan 14, 2013)

The best and only advice I would give to you, as a tattoo artist, is to choose something that truly means something to you. Don't get a tattoo just to get a tattoo...think about it, find something that will always be special or meaningful to you or 30 years down the raod you may regret it or hate it. 

Make sure it is something that will mean something to you for the rest of your life...and that it's not something of which the appeal may fade with time, because the tattoo sure won't, and then you're stuck with something that no longer means anything and that you no longer like. That would suck. :- )


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, a Totoro tattoo might be cool. Just don't get a kanji tattoo. Japanese people giggle at that and think it's super lame.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This by far is the most amazing tattoo I ever saw:


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder if Japanese/Chinese people would consider getting stupid English words tattooed on their bodies.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That should be LOVE or MOM. hahahahaha

In Japan they do use stupid, garbled up English in advertisements or as decoration on lots of stuff but I've never seen a tattoo in English.


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

111 said:


>


lol! This made my day. Awesome.

Here's my tatt  It's a lotus flower, I'd always loved them for what they represent and how beautiful they are.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

ROYALwithCHEESE said:


> Choose your tatoo....stick it on your wall for six months, if you get sick of looking at it, its not the picture you want on your skin for life.


This is a good idea, actually.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

You should choose your own design and all that.

Here's where you can find what _not _to do..

http://tattoofailure.com/

It's worth looking - you should get a laugh or two out of it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Horsies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's icky!!


I agree they scar you for life.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

tannasg said:


> I agree they scar you for life.


That's sort of the point..

Just saying..


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Why do people always want to get a tattoo for the sake of having a tattoo, then end up with something really cliched like barbed wire or stars of their name in japanise on their ankle.

I thought tattoos were suppose to mean something..


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nefury said:


> a tattoo should be a personal depiction of something or someone that you consider important enough to be a permanent mark on your body. please don't get a tattoo for the sake of having one.


Why? Tattoos don't need to have some intrinsic pretentious meaning, and it isn't really your place to dictate to others why they should or shouldn't get one. There's this notion floating around that if you don't attach gratuitous nostalgia to a coloured scar then it somehow means less, or makes you more inclined to regret it. But you're going to regret it to some extent whatever you get. Spouting out self congratulatory platitudes like "wah I got this dragon in memory of my grandmother because she was a mythical reptile" is only putting emotionally charged pressure on yourself to *not* regret it, if anything.

I have nothing against people who attach significant meanings behind their tattoos. They can do what they like, and it's personal for them. But to suggest that everyone ought to do the same thing is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Would love to have the ARP 2600 circuit board on my back


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have one on my arm, I don't really even notice that it is there half of the time.

I had to share this though, cause memories and stuff


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've always wanted a giant octopus tattoo up and down my arm. *Sigh*. Maybe one day.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've always liked tattoos but never believed I'd get any just because I was scared about the commitment attached with them. But lately I've really wanted one and have millions of inspiration pics. Mainly want to get just one on my thigh but I know once I start I won't want to stop, but we'll see. Hopefully can get it sometime next year :b


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've heard they are addicting like that. I had a friend that went on a date with this girl at a bar....it was a blind date. Anyways I walked passed her briefly and she was a really beautiful girl with some of the most hideous tattoos I've ever seen in my life up and down both her arms. I don't even know....like monsters and all kinds of weird stuff.

So a few days later I asked him ....how did it go?she was really pretty.

He just said, "pretty but completely nuts". 

I thought she looked kind of neat.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i'd really like to get some minimalist flowers either on my arm or on the back of my ankles, nothing too big since i don't like or want to be covered in tattoos. or something connected to space, a little planet or something, i was thinking about getting the cancer constellation because i have 4 moles on my arm that go just in that shape but i'm not really into astrology so i probably won't get it. i'd like to have a moon tattoo but they're so worn out already. or a word that i like or that means something to me. i'll get the name of my cat tattooed somewhere once she's gone. i definitely won't be getting coloured tattoos since i don't like them. the first and last tattoo i got was 2 years ago and i really miss the feeling of getting one. too bad they're expensive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm wondering why they don't have laser printers (or something) for tattoos by now?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Eeyore outfitted as optimus prime.. Cos Eeyore is always sad and they are voiced by the same dude. It sounds creative/querky.


----------

